# LMAO @ Giada De Laurentis...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Iconoclast - you have way too much spare time

But...lol


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

That explains her over-pronunciation.

"Iiiiiii'm bringing home a BaY BeE BuM BulL Beeeee......."


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

the mother buzzard always had an italian accent in the cartoons. lol.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

OMG! LOLOLOL!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

giada has a new show: 
YouTube - Beaky Buzzard


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)




----------

